# Great idea - does not execute well



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Never fails does it ? Someone always wants to reinvent the wheel and improve things untill its totally screwed up. Even had that worked for you , seems it would be pretty slow. Maybe youll hit it on the next one. JB


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

_*I bought two of these, & I'm sorry I did. I tried them on some soft pine, & they were hard to adjust.

Sometimes they would tilt, & pull through the slot, & ruined the piece. They now sit in a junk drawer!*_


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks for the review! I had similar thoughts, here's the review I wrote on Amazon for these:

this clamp is designed for 3/4 inch stock when making face frames.

that's it; that's all; nothing else to see here.

if that's what you do (make 3/4" face frames) and you're in no rush, this is awesome!

it does a much better job at this singular activity than the Kreg RAC (right angle clamp) - assuming you define better as less fiddling to get the mating pieces aligned to each other. if you define better as faster, not so much.

this is a well built clamp; it feels solid and is.

in theory this is a nice product, and if you like to take your time and spend minutes on each joint (in 3/4" stock. making face frames, not the rest of your build) then this is a fine tool. in reality, i used it for two joints, then hung it up on the pegboard where it collects dust. the Kreg KHC-RAC Right Angle Clamp is so much more useful.


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow that is funny, I own these as well and have had good luck with them. I use the these with the kreg leveling clamp as well and have put together many face frames with these. I only use these to snug the joint, not to create a pressure. The screw will pull this together. Not to contradict you but I have enjoyed these in my arsenal of clamps.

The only issue I have with these are they are slow.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review,it should save a lot of folks from investing in them.


----------



## Cajunrotor (Jan 11, 2012)

And I was on the verge of picking up a couple of these when in Rockler recently, but didn't. Good to know.

But I have to ask of those unhappy purchasers, why not return to Rockler for a refund? They really do stick behind their 90-day "no questions asked" return policy.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks for the heads up on this product. i'll put the money to something else.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I never felt the need for more than one of these. i don't get the 5 clamp thing i have used mine a few hundred times and they work well for me as long as was stated you don't use them for too much pressure. These hold the work fine and the quick release made them work a lot faster. iI love mine so i have to agree if you don't like them return them. rockler will take anything back I will keep mine and will be glad i did.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

I just finished using the Kreg system on a built-in for our home. It worked out great. However, I do like things PERFECT, and I found out that, with the Kreg system, it was really difficult to get perfectly aligned and flush joints screwed together. It seemed that no matter how hard I clamped the two pieces using either the Kreg right angle clamp or Kreg face clamp, the pieces would shift slightly as the screw made contact with the second piece. This would throw the alignment of the two pieces off up to 1/16″. I ended up usually having to set the pieces a little proud of each other, clamp them real tight, and then screw them together, knowing that the clockwise rotation of the screw would pull the initial proud alignment in.

Would these Rockler Pock-it clamps be the solution I am seeking?

Or would I be better served with using 2 (or 3) of the Kreg right angle clamps when gluing + pocket screwing two pieces of a cabinet together?

Are any of you able to get perfectly flush joints repeatedly?


----------

